# Camp site Database



## Chascass

With the launch of the usb campsite database it got me thinking who will and who won't add new campsites, I always intended to add some and never got around to it until I bought the new usb last week.

Charlie


----------



## peedee

Obviously from the number of votes very few even think about it!!!  

peedee


----------



## bognormike

this needs refreshing frequently to keep it up there 8)


----------



## HeatherChloe

I would mention that I do add reviews to the UK Campsite database, which I find a very useful internet site - easy to use, with lots of information and very comprehensive.

I don't really add sites here because I'm not really in the habit of using the database / find other sites more useful.


----------



## nukeadmin

> I'm not really in the habit of using the database / find other sites more useful


Interesting Could you say what you dislike about ours or what it is lacking vs elsewhere ?


----------



## Telbell

Not sure why but I find it easier to add Reviews to the usb Database than the normal one- probably psychological!

BTW thanks Nuke for replacement received this morning. First impressions all working ok and have updated. Will report back after several weeks/days use :wink:


----------



## HeatherChloe

nukeadmin said:


> Interesting Could you say what you dislike about ours or what it is lacking vs elsewhere ?


If I go to uk campsite, I can choose town, county, or name of campsite or search by map. If I search by town, it gives me them in miles away from the town. It then gives me a list which gives the following information (to pick one example) -

Alderstead Heath Caravan Club Site 
Dean Lane
Merstham
Redhill 
Surrey 
RH1 3AH See Map
Tel: 01737 644629 
Pitches: 85
Units: 
Open: Open All Year
Reviews: 22

Click here for full details of this site 
** Please note this site accepts tents ** A quiet site where the pitches are level, though the site drops away into rolling wooded countryside. Alderstead Heath is an ideal holiday site in a pictures ...more

I can click directly on map, the campsite's own website, see when it is open, see some of the description and how many reviews there are and there are usually LOADS of reviews.

If I do the same here, I get -

Alderstead Heath Modified:04/01/2011
Facilities Available

Dean Lane
Merstham
Redhill
RH1 3AH

Submitted By :autosites 
Rating: 
Please mention Motorhome Facts when you contact this campsite

That is, less information on the first page. I have to click through to see more and it doesn't actually say when it is open. It doesn't give me as much information. And it has no reviews, compared to 22 reviews on uk campsite.

So, basically, I find UK campsite quicker, easier, and more information available. That's why.


----------



## Chascass

Telbell said:


> Not sure why but I find it easier to add Reviews to the usb Database than the normal one- probably psychological!
> 
> BTW thanks Nuke for replacement received this morning. First impressions all working ok and have updated. Will report back after several weeks/days use :wink:


Same here, and I would be hard pressed to say why, and not just adding Reviews I find the whole site much easier to use, the fact all the options are on the first page, even the background colour I like.

Charlie


----------



## nukeadmin

> If I go to uk campsite, I can choose town, county, or name of campsite or search by map. If I search by town, it gives me them in miles away from the town. It then gives me a list which gives the following information (to pick one example) -


Yep we have the same facilities I think bar miles away from the town afaik which could be added in.



> and there are usually LOADS of reviews


lol the irony here is that if people add more additional reviews here then we will have LOADS as well 

Our Campsite database has evolved over time prompted by members (Pete) to add facilities etc, and I am always open to ideas on improvements but the crux of the facility is users adding new sites / additional reviews.

I have tried to make this as easy as possible, tuning the website form and now with icampsites different versions allowing you to do them whilst out mobile quickly and easily, now it is over to the members to keep em rolling in 



> it doesn't actually say when it is open


It does but in iconic form i.e. there is a Calendar symbol top right which if you hover over it says "open all year"



> That is, less information on the first page.


not sure but we do have the icons top right on the summary search results page which show such factors as :
Hook Ups available
Laundry
Toilets
Children Welcome
Dogs Welcome
MH Waste Point

It's always a fine line on the "summary" page as to how much info is too much or too little lol

and remember that ALL of the additional reviews you see on sites on mhf campsite database are by Motorhome / RV Owners, not tent owners, and not caravan owners who might want something different or would rank/review a site differently to a motorhome owner for instance


----------



## HeatherChloe

well I just find it easier to use

that's honest - I could lie, but that's what I find


----------



## greenasthegrass

Must admit to liking Ukcampsites but since downloaded the Icampsites to my Ipad I tend to use that more. Ukcampsites is in an annoying bright yellow for a start also the reviews are a bit debatable even another forum has noted this.

http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/camping/991206-I-have-lost-all-faith-in-uk-campsite/AllOnOnePage

Hope the link works as I am on the Ipad and am still a novice.

I like the fact it can be used offline so ideal for France for us. Does Ukcampsites do French sites as well or is that a blonde question bearing in mind it is U K CAMPSITES?

Let the contradictions start....

Greenie

Ps. Frank what do you think of your decent download?


----------



## nukeadmin

well all the nice CLs etc you have found that are already in MHF database why not jump in and add a review to them, its literally 2 minutes of your time and you can enlighten any future motorhomers who might be thinking of visiting how good they are etc.

There are only 3 fields (text of review / Date / Rating)


----------



## Rapide561

*Sites*

I have added a few site reviews but.....prior to adding, I always do a search first to make sure I am not wasting my time. One such example was Camping Beau Village south of Paris - I could not find it for love or money, so I submitted a review. Ken had to reject the review as there was one there, but as it was listed under Villiers sur Orge rather than Paris.....

I find the campsite database "not the easiest" to use when compared to others - such as UK Campsites.

Russell

(I will go to the database now and try to find another example of one that is there but hard to find etc.)

Edit - here is the example I mention

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4091

If you search for Paris, it does not come up though...

That's the sort of niggle I don't like. I will add I did submit a further review of that site, but heaven knows where it is.


----------



## sallytrafic

It's this auto sites guy he's a real turn off lots of sites entered that I can't go to because I'm not a member of CC for example.


----------



## spykal

*Re: Sites*



Rapide561 said:


> Snipped : If you search for Paris, it does not come up though...


Hi Russell

Have you tried using the interactive MHF Campsite map when searching for campsites... If you had entered "Paris France" as a search ... the map would have given you a result.

MHF Campsite Map <<

Mike


----------



## carolgavin

I rarely if ever use the Campsite database on here. I have submitted a couple of sites and a couple of reviews but to be honest I find UkCampsites so much easier to use. 

I like the functionality of the map search, the fact the campsite page takes you to the website link, details about the site and you can then look at the reviews. On Ukcampsites I appreciate not all reviews are specific to motorhomes but the number of loos and distance to shops are the same regardless of van, tent or tugger :roll: :roll: 
I like that you can narrow it down to sites by the sea, sites with fishing, open all year etc etc.
I prefer it as there are more reviews to read so you get a better idea of whats what!
I like that it gives you all the sites within a 20mile radius of your search area, whether they are CS, CL Club sites or independents.

I dunno if our database (which by the way took me ages to find the linkie thing for!!!) does the same, am off to try!!


----------



## nukeadmin

> One such example was Camping Beau Village south of Paris - I could not find it for love or money,


dunno, I just went to the search page, entered Beau in the name field and up it popped with any others with that in the name ?



> It's this auto sites guy he's a real turn off lots of sites entered that I can't go to because I'm not a member of CC for example.


lol Frank



> I dunno if our database (which by the way took me ages to find the linkie thing for!!!) does the same, am off to try!!


yup we have hot links to the following on the main campsites search page:

Dog Friendly Campsites
RV Friendly Campsites
Campsites with Facilities for the Disabled
Campsites for Skiing
Campsites with Fishing Facilities
Open All Year Campsites

i think perhaps that long term members used the database a long time ago when it had less functionality and then dismissed it in favour of other sites more in depth versions, but in the last 12 months there have been a major concerted effort to sanitise, make layout more logical, add facilities etc so I think we do rival dedicated sites now, always open to ideas though if anyone has any, especially around usability.


----------



## peedee

nukeadmin said:


> and remember that ALL of the additional reviews you see on sites on mhf campsite database are by Motorhome / RV Owners, not tent owners, and not caravan owners who might want something different or would rank/review a site differently to a motorhome owner for instance


Absolutely and as I recall was the whole raison d'etre for establishing the MHF database. Another reason why I, like Frank, don't particularly like the "auto sites guy," especially when it comes to CLs and CSs of which many are not suitable for larger motorhomes.

peedee


----------



## Rapide561

*Database*

Mike - thanks for that suggestion - I have just tried it for various locations and so on and it worked better for me than by typing in the name of a town etc.

Dave - yes I agree - using a site name is easier than a location, but I can get around the location name using Mike's method above.

Russell


----------



## spykal

Hi 

Another tip when using the MHF campsite database online or in its iPhone or USB versions is :

When searching for UK campsites, search on the first part of the post code.

For example if you want sites located around a place that you wish to visit ...lets say Ludlow for example and you know that the postcodes for Ludlow area start with SY8 then just enter SY8 into the postcode search ( for icampsites use search by filter) and all the sites that we have in the database for that area postcode should :wink: be displayed.


Mike


----------



## erneboy

I think the MHF database works well for those who know how to use it. I am not one of those people.

I find entering new sites difficult, in particular I cannot pinpoint the location of any new entries I am trying to make using Lat/Long. I always end up having to do a tedious search of the map in order to mark the location.

Constructive comments are taken as criticism even when they are asked for. Above we see Heather explaining that she finds another site easier to use and explaining why. All the points she makes are countered rather than taken on board. She is only saying that she finds another site easier to use.

Could it be that while all the information we need is present on the MHF database it's just not as easily found and seen, Alan.


----------



## sallytrafic

erneboy said:


> I think the MHF database works well for those who know how to use it. I am not one of those people.
> 
> I find entering new sites difficult, in particular I cannot pinpoint the location of any new entries I am trying to make using Lat/Long. I always end up having to do a tedious search of the map in order to mark the location.
> 
> Constructive comments are taken as criticism even when they are asked for. Above we see Heather explaining that she finds another site easier to use and explaining why. All the points she makes are countered rather than taken on board. She is only saying that she finds another site easier to use.
> 
> Could it be that while all the information we need is present on the MHF database it's just not as easily found and seen, Alan.


Alan can I just say that the "tedious search of the map" is by far the best way IMO. When, for a while, three of us went through the existing entries the locations were often widely wrong. Sometimes in mid Atlantic or the Southern hemisphere. Countries like France that straddled the Greenwich meridian were a nightmare, wrong positions, misspellings, wrong locations,mixing Aire's and municiples especially when in the same town and so on.

I find putting in the location by map easy. I ignore lat long.

Click somewhere in the country you are in, magnify the map 
Click closer, magnify again
Repeat
At some point turn on Sat Image
Click on the site entrance.

When everyone has decimal gps knows whether '-' is East or West and such things then perhaps it will be time to change.

Can I also say that I am not a member of Staff nor am I a fan of what Nuke has done to make it more saleable ie data mined lots of sites from published sources that have not been entered by members.


----------



## nukeadmin

> Can I also say that I am not a member of Staff nor am I a fan of what Nuke has done to make it more saleable ie data mined lots of sites from published sources that have not been entered by members.


lol and can i just add that incorrectly it wasn't just saleability, it was usability. If you are in the middle of nowhere in the UK, seeking a campsite, would you rather have a few CLs locations shown (not visited by MHF / recommended but just their position and basic info) or just nothing shown and so cannot find a site ?


----------



## erneboy

I take your point Frank but Lat/Long is second nature to me and if I could use co-ordinates I could pinpoint a site instantly. I can search a map just as well, it's just a slow way to tackle a simple task. 

We are all required to check against the map anyway so that should allow those who have made an error to spot it and I know that the information is verified before the entry is approved, Alan.


----------



## sallytrafic

nukeadmin said:


> Can I also say that I am not a member of Staff nor am I a fan of what Nuke has done to make it more saleable ie data mined lots of sites from published sources that have not been entered by members.
> 
> 
> 
> lol and can i just add that incorrectly it wasn't just saleability, it was usability. If you are in the middle of nowhere in the UK, seeking a campsite, would you rather have a few CLs locations shown (not visited by MHF / recommended but just their position and basic info) or just nothing shown and so cannot find a site ?
Click to expand...

Yes only unless you are a member CC for Cls c&cc for cs you can't use them


----------



## nukeadmin

> Yes only unless you are a member CC for Cls c&cc for cs you can't use them


lol well it shouldn't affect you at all then Frank as only CC & CCC sites were added by the contractor


----------



## spykal

erneboy said:


> Constructive comments are taken as criticism even when they are asked for.


You are wrong in that assumtion ... Sorry Erne but I have no other way to say that 

We have lots of contributors that merrily add sites and we have some like yourself that struggle but I glad to say still manage to add a site or two...often with more than a little help from one of the volunteer campsite admins.

It really does not matter to me which internet campsite database you like to use , using whichever one helps you find what you want has to be Ok, after all we all like to use our vans and we all need to pitch up somewhere.

I spend most of my time on here looking after the MHF campsite database for our members, those members who like to add sites will I hope carry on doing so. Those , like the member you mentioned who in a thread a while back said that she had visited a CL and it was great but she would not share which one it was with us seem to have a different idea of what our community is about... If I am wrong about that I apologise in advance as it may have been a joke that I misunderstood :roll: .

One redeeming feature of our database is that , unlike the compared site, we do not have featured sites and you cannot pay to be listed ... featured sites are I believe those that have paid to get into that database. The campsites on that site are entered by the site not by the members and the featured sites pay for the entry which costs about £65 a year for the listing.

Other than some of the Club sites, CLs and CSs listings that were entered for Nuke by a paid contractor (autosites) to ensure that our database gave a comprehensive coverage for the UK all of our entries have been added by a MHF member motorhomer and have been checked by one of us unpaid admins.

Our database exists only to help our members find somewhere to pitch it in no way exists to "promote" the campsites... and that is a big difference.

Mike


----------



## barryd

I think the addition of the Autosites CL and CS network is a huge benefit. The CC and C&CC websites are totally useless, impossible to access on a 2g or low bandwidth connection. If the sites database is now available off line then this is a massive benefit for the likes of us who only use CL or CS sites in the UK. (can someone update me if this is now available as a download as Im out of touch?)

The map is dead simple to use and they are all there at a click and a radius of up to 50 miles from where you are (assuming you know where you are).

What I will say and this is no error on MHF's behalf is many of the CC CL site GPS co-ordinates are wrong. This is because they are wrong on the CC site. Not by miles but often a few hundred yards to half a mile. I did email the CC about this, never got a reply. They have taken them from the postcodes which are never accurate in rural areas. However this prompted me to start updating a few I had been to and adding the odd review. I didnt do many but it is dead easy. So if you go on a CL try and amend the GPS and add a review if you can.

Currently on the Mosel at a massive river side Stellplatz at Enrich. I think we are the only Brits here. Where are you all? Hope you havent got lost getting here reading the MAP. :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin

> If the sites database is now available off line then this is a massive benefit for the likes of us who only use CL or CS sites in the UK. (can someone update me if this is now available as a download as Im out of touch?)


yes icampsites usb will allow you to search etc for these offline, you won't get google mapping facility though, similar access with the other icampsites apps



> They have taken them from the postcodes which are never accurate in rural areas. However this prompted me to start updating a few I had been to and adding the odd review. I didnt do many but it is dead easy. So if you go on a COL try and amend the GPS and add a review if you can.


excellent comment and exactly what I have been saying Barry


----------



## spykal

barryd said:


> What I will say and this is no error on MHF's behalf is many of the CC CL site GPS co-ordinates are wrong. This is because they are wrong on the CC site. Not by miles but often a few hundred yards to half a mile. I did email the CC about this, never got a reply. They have taken them from the postcodes which are never accurate in rural areas. However this prompted me to start updating a few I had been to and adding the odd review. I didnt do many but it is dead easy. So if you go on a CL try and amend the GPS and add a review if you can.


Thanks Barry for the input above and for all of your "member" reviews of the Autosites entries.

Between us we have sorted out quite a few of the club Cl & CS site locations to make them exact, and where possible to show the entrance to the site on "street view". I find that the street view feature is excellent for assessing the suitability of the approach road.

Nowadays whenever a member adds a review to an existing site if when checking it time is available I do try to look at the the Google "street view" to make sure that the location is as helpful as possible.

Mike


----------



## erneboy

Mike you are right in saying that I do not post new entries very often. That is because I never use sites and am unable to contribute on that front. I always post new Aires when I find them, principally in Spain where such facilities are scarce. I thank you for helping and for the efforts I know you and other admin people put in to keep the database up to date.

Can we discuss the suggestion I made please? I was hoping that it might be possible to have the option to pinpoint locations by Lat/Long in the first instance and then confirm by reference to the map. I know that this information is then verified by you and your colleagues, Alan.


----------



## spykal

erneboy said:


> snip: Can we discuss the suggestion I made please? I was hoping that it might be possible to have the option to pinpoint locations by Lat/Long in the first instance and then confirm by reference to the map. I know that this information is then verified by you and your colleagues, Alan.


Hi Alan

We do not actually need to alter anything to enable you individually to add a campsite or aire and give the location as a Lat & Long.

You can do the entry as normal but add into the description the exact location. Preferably in Decimal Format like this :

51.500515 -0.144389 ( a nice spot for a rally :lol: )

If you do that we can easily add your location to the final entry and as long as you get the figures right it will show exactly where the site is.
After filling in the detailed entry you would then ignore the map entry routine.

Believe it or not this happens quite a few times anyway and we never just delete an entry due to the lack of a location...if the entry has been completed with all the details of the campsite and maybe a picture we would never just dump it without contacting the member who entered it or spending quite some time working out the location ourselves.

I really would not like to go back to the old way of asking members to enter locations by Lat & Long because we had many members who struggled with that and just could not get it right. Also with so many ways of expressing a position we used to get many entries that we just could not locate.

Mike

P.S. I should have added this to the post...at the time of writing the routine for entering a campsite from the new iCampsites program does entail the user entering the location by Latitude and Longitude so we are facing lots more work in checking these entries .... mind you having said that we have not had too many entered by that method yet and so far they have been pretty good.


----------



## erneboy

Thanks Mike. Would that make more work for you? Perhaps not as you do it anyway when you check the location of the entry.

Really what I was suggesting was a box giving the option to enter Lat/Long would then open the map at the selected location, Alan.


----------



## spykal

erneboy said:


> snip: Really what I was suggesting was a box giving the option to enter Lat/Long would then open the map at the selected location, Alan.


Hi Alan

I think that would be an ideal way to set it up so I will look into seeing if it can now be done.

The coding of the entry routine has taken lots of twists and turns to get to the stage where we are at now, in that most of our entries come in with most of the detail we need and a good location.

In the end it is Nuke who has to find the time to work out how to implememnt and code up the ideas that we come up with ...but I am "on the case" and will see what can be done.

Mike

P.S. Re the Lat & Long ... Not more work really because as you say we check the entry anyway ...if the location is included in the description getting it into the entry is only a couple of clicks away.


----------



## Telbell

There are some definite glitches in the databse.

Using the usb version on "Search by type" I put in Charleville -Meziers under "Town" (with and without hyphen")...within 30miles

I then should be given chance to select (a) Extra facilities (b) Campsite type (c) country from drop-down lists....and then be able to press "search"

However I only get as far as (a)....in this case I selected "Internet Facilities and was about to move to a and b, but without hitting "search" I was given 671 campsites.....including Abbey Wood London and an Aire in Brittany
:roll: 

Can someone have a look please??....weird


----------



## spykal

Telbell said:


> Can someone have a look please??....weird


Hi

I have only used the USB device for a few days but I was involved in the testing of the program as it was developed so although I am not the expert I am quite familiar with it.

It can be confusing because of the vast range of ways that searches can be conducted .

You are using the "search by type" and as it says at the top of that section:

"You can enter Town name/ Postcode / GPS co ordinates and set the radius to search by location *OR* select the Extra Facilities, Campsite type or Country to search by Type"

AFAIK You cannot do both :wink: ( and the OR is not so large on the USB stick window :wink: )

If you wanted to find a campsite with "Internet Facilities" in France and near Charleville-Meziers then the way I would do it is to use the "Search by Filter" . Tick the box for "internet facilities" , set the country to France and the region to Champagne Ardenne then either add the town name or just hit search. ( with the town name you just get the one site without you get 2 sites and a MH friendly Parking Place.

I suppose that in an effort to make the seaching comprehensive the programmer has made it rather complicated ...until you get used to it :wink:

I hope what I have written is right ...if not then it's _E&OE_ :lol: 
Mike


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I have never used the campsite database until this thread.

seems simple enough to me.

But there again I am but a simple soul


dave p


----------



## barryd

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I have never used the campsite database until this thread.
> 
> seems simple enough to me.
> 
> But there again I am but a simple soul
> 
> dave p


There you go everyone. If Dave can use it, how hard can it be?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

HeatherChloe said:


> That is, less information on the first page. I have to click through to see more and it doesn't actually say when it is open. It doesn't give me as much information. And it has no reviews, compared to 22 reviews on uk campsite.


I mentioned this point about our database other points over a year ago, but not seen much in the way of change since then, don't bother to use it now, odd really when there has been so much change for the sake of change.

I also mentioned the scroll bar for campsite types, didn't include Wild camping unless you scrolled down, seems stupid IMHO to have a scroll for one type, and possibly discriminatory   is web page size so limited, NO.

Also the map never seems to work as it should in Chrome, which is no a main browser world wide.


----------



## barryd

Problem with UK campsites as I see it is that its reviews often seem to be from Tuggers or Tenters. Their opinion of what makes a good place to stay is not necessarily the same as ours or other motorhomers, plus (I could be wrong) I dont think there are many Aires, Stellplatz or Sostas on there.

The reviews on here are all by motorhomers with motorhoming in mind and many of them are from people whos opinions we trust and can even consult online.

I think the way to make it better is to populate it. Suggestions for improvements are a great idea as well of course. I quite enjoyed doing the few I did and when I get back or have a rainy afternoon I might do a few more


----------



## Telbell

> It can be confusing because of the vast range of ways that searches can be conducted .


Thanks Mike and Yes it is confusing (imo despite what Dave says :wink in this particular Search.

The main heading I went for is "Search by Type". The sub-heading does indeed follow on, with a number of "ands" and "ors" and ends with "Select.............or Country to search by type"

But logic tells me ( and I reckon I'm fairly logical-usually) that by searching for campsites in France I'm not searching by "type" but by "location"....and "location" is higher up the screen and this only allows input of town/gps/postcode....but this too is under the general heading of "type"...Not location 

May have been better if "Location" and "type" had been completely separated , or, as you imply a damned great "OR" put somewhere halfway down the page to make it clearer.

Sorry but don't intend to sound negative-as I said in a previous post I think it's a great product but but its "vagaries" do need some getting used to.

Thanks for your explanation-perhaps I'll stick to "Filter" in future :lol:

PS-Mike- Just tried using the "Filter" but although "Access to Internet" is oin the drop down list the system only allows me to put in one town and not eg "within 30 miles" (which "search by type" allows)

So if I wanted a site with Internet I'd have to put several different searches in for different towns???


----------



## spykal

Telbell said:


> Snip: So if I wanted a site with Internet I'd have to put several different searches in for different towns???


Hi

Just first choose France and then choose a region ... don't specify a town. :wink:

Mike


----------



## Telbell

> Just first choose France and then choose a region ... don't specify a town. Wink


Pm on way Mike


----------



## mandyandandy

I use to use our campsite base loads, I loved it and recommended people using this site for planning their holidays. 

Not any more however, I cannot stand that soddin orange circle that appears, no matter how slowly I try to click it always appears and I get so mad with it I just switch the whole thing off. 

I have complained about this before but I don't want to miss an opportunity to ave another go, I am a woman after all :roll: :roll: 

Mandy


----------



## barryd

I just planned the next weeks itinary on the map in conjunction with a post on here.

I just dragged the map to the Rhine where we are heading next the increased the radius a bit to 40 miles, clicked and picked a few stellplatz. I then saved the ones I liked as PDF files for future reference in case I can't get on line when I need them

easy!


----------



## sallytrafic

I'm on the iPad app version. I wanted to search for a nearby CS. I tried to limit the search to those but got everything on the map. Can't yet see what I am doing wrong but my wife using the C&CC book beat me to it. 

Just spent 5 mins playing. Yes I now see, after clicking search using current location then checking CS you have to click 'Done' rather than the larger and more obvious map symbol nearby. Then you get a list then you have to click 'show map'. 

Easy once you know how


----------



## spykal

Telbell said:


> Just first choose France and then choose a region ... don't specify a town. Wink
> 
> 
> 
> Pm on way Mike
Click to expand...

Thanks for the PM .... I hope you have it sorted now.

The search options have been made so comprehensive that until the user has had time to get used to them and the various combinations of them ...you will find that some will give the answer you want and some don't.

We all like to just start using an application like this just as soon as we get it ( the USB iCampsites) ...we click around and wonder why it does not do what we want.  I know I do that and often I get stuck and blame the software ...when all it needed was for me to slow down and give it a bit of time and thought. Sometimes I even have to read the instructions :lol: ( Just an observation, certainly not a criticism of anyone asking questions in this thread ...the feedback is needed)

Mike

P.S. Just for others reading through this thread

In reply to Tells's PM I wrote back "Sorry I should have explained a bit clearer. What I meant was to try using "Search by Filter" then just choose the County "France" and the Region "Champagne-Ardenne" ...put a tick in the "Internet Access Available" box and then click "Show campsites". My USB dongle then shows three campsites . "


----------

